
Mark Zuckerberg: Protecting democracy is an arms race - manidoraisamy
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/mark-zuckerberg-protecting-democracy-is-an-arms-race-heres-how-facebook-can-help-win-it/2018/09/04/53b3c8ee-b083-11e8-9a6a-565d92a3585d_story.html
======
dotcoma
Facebook has "helped" more than enough already.

------
Cypher
fuck off with your pay walls.

